# [SOLVED] BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing



## BlitzAce88 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just updated my MOBO BIOS & GPU BIOS. When I first tried booting up, I got the BOOTMGR is missing error. I cleared my CMOS, even took out the battery. Still got the error. I have two HD's, one being an SATA, the other being an IDE. My HD priority is booting the right HD with my Win7 Ultimate 64-Bit OS. I still get the error message. I inserted my Windows Installation disc, and repaired. Still, error message. The only way I can boot my computer up is if I disconnect my secondary IDE HD. The thing is, I NEED that HD! I have very valuable stuff on it, and am not willing to reformat it. I'm not sure how I can get the files off it, and possibly reformat it. My main HD with my OS is fine. All this because of a stupid BIOS update! Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated. I just want my computer back to the way it was, with the BIOS updated.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing*

Are both drives seen in the BIOS? Is the boot order correct? Are you able to access a boot menu to select the SATA drive as the boot drive?

One more suggestion, if any of those drives contain valuable information they should be fully backed up. A hard drive could fail and without a backup you'd have no data.


----------



## BlitzAce88 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing*

Yes, both drives are seen on the BIOS. The boot order is correct. I am able to access the boot menu and select my SATA, which I did. I made sure SATA is not selected as RAID or AHCI. Just don't understand why I can boot up with just my SATA connected, but not with both my HD's connected.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing*

After you flashed the Bios it was reset to default. Boot to the Bios and set SATA to IDE.


----------



## BlitzAce88 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing*



Tyree said:


> After you flashed the Bios it was reset to default. Boot to the Bios and set SATA to IDE.


I think we're talking about the same thing, but its default is "native IDE". Is that what you mean?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing*

That should be it.
As you have discovered, Bios updates should "only" be performed if the update directly addresses any problem(s) that you are experiencing. 
Try using the IDE drive in another PC or use a IDE to USB adapter to extract any important data from it. Then you can reformat i, if necessary, and reinstall it.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing*

Have you removed the IDE drive from the boot order completely? Some BIOS' will allow you to set only certain devices as bootable. Maybe just list the SATA drive and the optical drive.


----------



## BlitzAce88 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing*

Somehow it fixed itself, I have no clue how or what I did. Thanks for all the support guys, really appreciate you taking your time. Must've been some gremlins or something, or mini Gary Busey...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Update, BOOTMGR is Missing*

Glad it's resolved.


----------

